# Nikkei 225 Futures - "THE BEAST"



## wayneL (21 February 2006)

Folks

As next step in my "Sea Change" process, I am giving up trading the US markets.

I love trading the US exchanges, but the overriding factor in this decision is having to trade nights...in particular, friday night. It blows out any thoughts of drunken debauchery on friday, and it messes up the weekend. 

And as I actually have a social life these days... (country folk are really friendly  )...well the US gets the chop. No problem, just trade the SPI and Aussie stocks.

However I have not lost my penchant for overseas markets, and through my broker I have access to the Korean KOSPI, Kong Kong Hang Seng index, and the Nikkei. So I have been watching these for a few days to see if they are tradable, as they are a similar time zone to ourselves.

Well bugger me if these indexes aren't the wildest beasts you've ever seen...particularly the Nikkei at the moment.

This contract is 500 yen per point and can have a range of several hundred points a day..... even ~80-90 points per hour.

Anyway, it's an outright beast, and having been known to throw a leg over the equine version of the devil incarnate, I'm devising a way to have a go at this particular bronc.

Check today out, and look at the range:


----------



## GreatPig (21 February 2006)

Wayne,

Yeah, I've noticed some of the ups and downs recently just in the daily results.

Where can you get daily data from, and particularly historic data, for the Japanese stock market (I don't just mean the index, but all the stocks as well)?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## ducati916 (22 February 2006)

*WayneL* 

Leaving the US................
For some sleep.................?
And a social life........

Just no commitment, I'm shocked.
Actually it looks as if there is high volatility, that 400pts = 2.5% move
For a daytrader, trading futures, assuming you know what you are doing, it makes perfect sense.

Reading those 10K's is gonna be a bitch.
jog on
d998


----------



## wayneL (22 February 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Wayne,
> 
> Yeah, I've noticed some of the ups and downs recently just in the daily results.
> 
> ...




GP

I get the index futures data via www.interactivebrokers.com

As far as individual stocks, I don't know (HSBC?). But noticed you can trade Jap CFDs via Man.

Cheers


----------



## justjohn (22 February 2006)

Not much fun at the asx for you bears at present WayneL. Hope you are going to hold NIKKEI with both hands and dont get hurt because you will need to be in top form to hang on to our bucking BEAST when the correction hits :badsmile: .


----------



## wayneL (22 February 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> Not much fun at the asx for you bears at present WayneL. Hope you are going to hold NIKKEI with both hands and dont get hurt because you will need to be in top form to hang on to our bucking BEAST when the correction hits :badsmile: .




Hopefully I'll do better than this guy






But extreme volatility is not easy to trade. The trick is, to stay close to the rails so you can duck out quickly, when necessary.  

....and don't hop any anything named "Chainsaw" LOL


----------



## RichKid (25 February 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Folks
> 
> As next step in my "Sea Change" process, I am giving up trading the US markets.
> 
> ...




Well Wayne, I hope you can now enjoy life as a normal human being  , I guess this means the crypt gets the boot, might have to flog it on ebay...and then there's the question of Count Wayne's red and black cape...

I trust the social scene in your neck of the woods won't become too rowdy as a result of you being let out at night.

I've been watching the Nikkei too, as most amateurs do when we hear something on the news, more of a curiosity but I like the reversal pattern of the last few years and have been waiting for their economy to turn the corner of years; I notice the Aussie banks and funds are trying to sell Japanese stocks/index funds to retail investors (denominated in AUD), got some marketing material from comsec with a index chart, doodled a few lines on it and it looks like a healthy recovery alright, broken right out of that multi year dt channel.

Hope you enjoy a healthier life all round with your 'reversion to the mean'! (you know everything returns to it in the long run).


----------



## wayneL (26 February 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Well Wayne, I hope you can now enjoy life as a normal human being  , I guess this means the crypt gets the boot, might have to flog it on ebay...and then there's the question of Count Wayne's red and black cape...
> 
> I trust the social scene in your neck of the woods won't become too rowdy as a result of you being let out at night.
> 
> ...




Rich, 

The crypt is concreted in unfortunately. However, just having it there is helping in the re-adjustment period. I'm having to keep the curtains closed and am wearing sunglasses indoors to try and trick myself. I may convert it to a wine cellar... or a nuclear fallout shelter ..or both   

I've also been trying to organise a dinner date with Sarah Michelle Gellar, to see if she can help. I just hope she doesn't kick my a$$  

I did get an offer of $5.00 on my cape though... do you think I should hold out for more? Check it out:

                                                   :batman:


----------



## dutchie (26 February 2006)

Definitely worth more than $5.00.

However liquidity of cape market may be a problem.

Perhaps you could give the current bidder an option over the cape?

Why not offer to include the hat as well for $30.00?


----------



## RichKid (26 February 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> I've also been trying to organise a dinner date with Sarah Michelle Gellar, to see if she can help. I just hope she doesn't kick my a$$
> 
> I did get an offer of $5.00 on my cape though... do you think I should hold out for more? Check it out:




Love the expression on his face! Maybe if you tell people it's your lucky cape and that all your big wins were made with it on it may add more value and increase the bids! but you'll have to list it in the whacky day traders section of ebay. (just don't let the locals know you actually did it for a living).

btw, just realised I messed up with my last comment about the Nikkei breaking through the downtrend channel, must post a long term monthly chart soon with fancy lines.


----------

